# M18 power adapter?



## zac

MTW said:


> I know it doesn't exist, but should it? I'm talking about an adapter/power supply that you would plug into the battery terminals that has a 120 volt power cord, so you could use your tools in plug-in mode if you ever wanted to.
> 
> If Milwaukee came out with this, would you buy it?


I see. [emoji4][emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents

No..


----------



## MTW

zac said:


> I see. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## HackWork

No, absolutely not.

There is simply no reason for any of the tools that I use.

M18 tools last a long time. Even the high draw tools last long with the 9.0 batteries.

Why plug a tool in when you can just use it cordless and rotate 2 batteries in the charger?

That idea only made sense back in the old days when you could kill a battery in 10 minutes and it took an hour to charge it.


----------



## 99cents

It isn't difficult to keep your batteries charged up. That's what skinny batteries are for, to buy you time while the fat one charges.


----------



## zac

I wish the 1" 9/16 rotor hammer had a plug in like the light (m18 rover), then I would for sure buy it. My light is sweet but only runs on high (5.0) for 2 hours (3000 lumens). Most of the time im o.k. with 2 hours but some days I plug it in if working a remodel that's lacking temporary light etc ..

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> I wish the 1" 9/16 rotor hammer had a plug in like the light (m18 rover), then I would for sure buy it. My light is sweet but only runs on high (5.0) for 2 hours (3000 lumens). Most of the time im o.k. with 2 hours but some days I plug it in if working a remodel that's lacking temporary light etc ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Does the 9.0 fit that light? 


I am still VERY happy with the little M12 Rover light and find that the middle brightness is enough for 95% of my uses, even pitch black basements during a panel change.


----------



## MTW

zac said:


> I wish the 1" 9/16 rotor hammer had a plug in like the light (m18 rover), then I would for sure buy it. My light is sweet but only runs on high (5.0) for 2 hours (3000 lumens). Most of the time im o.k. with 2 hours but some days I plug it in if working a remodel that's lacking temporary light etc ..


I like the plug in option of the M18 TrueView Floodlight. It eats a 5.0 battery just as quickly as the rover so the 9.0 is essential. I try to use it on plug in mode as much as possible.


----------



## zac

HackWork said:


> Does the 9.0 fit that light?
> 
> 
> I am still VERY happy with the little M12 Rover light and find that the middle brightness is enough for 95% of my uses, even pitch black basements during a panel change.


Yes it does and I'm looking to purchase one soon. 
I'm am intense guy Hack and I like my lights bright. I probably have 8 cordless lights. I string them out accordingly if I'm working in an attic, room and crawlspace. 
I carry on me usually 3 on most remodel job s / can lights...m12 rover light, rover light (AA battery) and lantern. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> Yes it does and I'm looking to purchase one soon.
> I'm am intense guy Hack and I like my lights bright. I probably have 8 cordless lights. I string them out accordingly if I'm working in an attic, room and crawlspace.
> I carry on me usually 3 on most remodel job s / can lights...m12 rover light, rover light (AA battery) and lantern.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Damn! That's a lot. But at least Milwaukee has a lot of options for you.

I'm the opposite due to my laziness so I like to go in lean :thumbsup:


----------



## WIsparky71

MTW said:


> I know it doesn't exist, but should it? I'm talking about an adapter/power supply that you would plug into the battery terminals that has a 120 volt power cord, so you could use your tools in plug-in mode if you ever wanted to.
> 
> If Milwaukee came out with this, would you buy it?


In know we're not carpenters, but I feel like Milwaukee would sell more of their miter saws if they made a corded/cordless model. Typically those are used when power is available, but would still be nice to have the battery only option for some jobs. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal1

No..


----------



## MTW

I would buy it and I think they should make it.


----------



## LGLS

The power supply would need serious amps at low voltage, and D.C. Rectification. Won't be small, light or pretty.


----------



## socket2ya

MTW said:


> I know it doesn't exist, but should it? I'm talking about an adapter/power supply that you would plug into the battery terminals that has a 120 volt power cord, so you could use your tools in plug-in mode if you ever wanted to.
> 
> If Milwaukee came out with this, would you buy it?


This was the idea that I had thought of for my invention as discussed in another thread. Unfortunately, Black and Decker has the patent on such an animal but has chosen not to do anything with it. Someone here on the forum said that it would require to much instantaneous power to be a reasonable sized transformer that could fit in an empty battery shell.


----------



## socket2ya

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/have-you-ever-sold-electrical-part-idea-233618/

Post #3


----------



## MechanicalDVR

WIsparky71 said:


> In know we're not carpenters, but I feel like Milwaukee would sell more of their miter saws if they made a corded/cordless model. Typically those are used when power is available, but would still be nice to have the battery only option for some jobs.


I was thinking of a tool I'd use MTW's adapter with and none came to mind until you mentioned it.

I think an adapter would be great for a mitre saw or any tool that matter where you are working in a fixed spot.


----------



## socket2ya

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was thinking of a tool I'd use MTW's adapter


Eh-hem... I mentioned this idea first in another thread. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## splatz

SDS max drill (for driving ground rods), vacuum, hedge clippers, circular saw, a power adapter would be nice. I'd see it just as a clip in that fits in the battery slot with heavy leads to a DC power supply.


----------



## socket2ya

splatz said:


> SDS max drill (for driving ground rods), vacuum, hedge clippers, circular saw, a power adapter would be nice. I'd see it just as a clip in that fits in the battery slot with heavy leads to a DC power supply.


Quoted from user Oliquir:
"problem with this is that a drill battery can deliver a lot of amps (over 50 peak) so it would take a very big dc power supply to handle this. i already make one for my shop with a 25 amp 18v switching one ( that was about 12 x 4 x 3 inch big!) and was tripping it everytime drill was working hard"


----------



## socket2ya

And that explains why Black and Decker never moved forward with this adapter


----------



## HackWork

I could see it now, a power supply the size of a forklift charger To wheel around with a welding cable lead and Anderson connector to attach to the tool.

Or you can just put a battery in it :shifty:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

socket2ya said:


> Eh-hem... I mentioned this idea first in another thread. :vs_unimpressed:


My mention wasn't for credit but merely to reference the idea.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> SDS max drill (for driving ground rods), vacuum, hedge clippers, circular saw, a power adapter would be nice. I'd see it just as a clip in that fits in the battery slot with heavy leads to a DC power supply.


Years ago there was a set up with the battery in a 5 gallon bucket I think it was Skil and Craftsman that had that set up.


----------



## MTW

Bummer.


----------



## drspec

you mean like this?

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCA12...12957088&sr=8-4&keywords=dewalt+power+adapter


----------



## A Little Short

That power supply only works for one tool, their (Dewalt) miter saw.


----------



## drspec

A Little Short said:


> That power supply only works for one tool, their (Dewalt) miter saw.


thats correct but it exists


----------



## socket2ya

Good find Spec, I guess technology finds a way eventually. Apparently Greenlee makes an 18v variety.

https://jet.com/product/Greenlee-Cordless-AC-Adaptor/fe4d59b991e14cc8a1b902ae53adbda3

Would be nice if Milwaukee made an 18v one, but the price is way too steep on this greenlee adapter to make it worth while


----------



## Jhellwig

They were made in the past. With the price of betteries and the size of them now a days there is no need for it.


----------



## Veedub16

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SEX9yfPGSy0

Has been made already. Their website doesnt seem to be working so not too sure how successful they were.


----------



## Going_Commando

drspec said:


> you mean like this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCA12...12957088&sr=8-4&keywords=dewalt+power+adapter
> 
> View attachment 118466


Yup, and that thing nuisance trips square d AFCI and DF breakers like a boss. We did a new house, and the carpenters were using one of those. All the led bulbs would dim and flicker when it was run, and if you watched the panel you could see the afci and df breakers trip one after the other, regardless of what circuit the saw was plugged in to. That was a real head scratcher when we got that troubleshooting call.


----------



## Austinhall1

It would be awesome for the table saw and other large tools. It a batteries die, you plug it in until they can charge. Gives a lot more versatility. METABO HPT (Hitachi) did it with a 10" table saw. It's doable. And IMHO, worth having as a backup.


----------



## NoBot

I wouldn't use it for power tools. I have 16 - M18 batteries.


----------



## just the cowboy

splatz said:


> SDS max drill (for driving ground rods), vacuum, hedge clippers, circular saw, a power adapter would be nice. I'd see it just as a clip in that fits in the battery slot with heavy leads to a DC power supply.


My weed wacker does both, Pull the battery and there is a socket in there for 120VAC Works so much better on 120VAC 

Cowboy


----------



## MTW

Austinhall1 said:


> It would be awesome for the table saw and other large tools. It a batteries die, you plug it in until they can charge. Gives a lot more versatility. METABO HPT (Hitachi) did it with a 10" table saw. It's doable. And IMHO, worth having as a backup.



Agreed, I think it's something that Milwaukee should pursue. I would buy it.


----------



## micromind

MTW said:


> Agreed, I think it's something that Milwaukee should pursue. I would buy it.


Me too. 

There are times when an 'endless battery' would be nice.


----------



## Going_Commando

I have a hard time seeing the need. If I need constant high power that would constitute a plug in adapter, then I just grab a corded tool from the shop and use that. We still have a couple super sawzalls, big portaband, hole hawgs, big rotary hammer, etc. I also still use plug-in lights if I need lots of light for an extended period of time. If there isn't site power available, then we just grab the bucket truck with a 4500w Onan generator on it, or one of the 5 portable generators we own. 90% of the time I just grab the Honda 2000w since it sips fuel and is easy to toss into the truck. My truck has a built in 150w inverter, so I have also used that for panel swaps so I can toss a cord inside, plug it into the truck, and plug in a tower LED light. It takes a lot of gasoline to pay off the difference between a 120v plug in light and one of the big Milwaukee cordless lights.


----------



## macmikeman

This is kind of hilarious to me. Slowly I have been moved from corded tools to battery only ones. You all were way ahead of me, but then again I had foresight to buy lots of Milwaukee power tools back in the day and they refuse to die out. 

I wanna see pictures of MTW and Hackworks running around the jobs with a corded cordless drill attachment on their drills while the batteries are recharging......... that would make my day. :biggrin:


----------



## HackWork

macmikeman said:


> This is kind of hilarious to me. Slowly I have been moved from corded tools to battery only ones. You all were way ahead of me, but then again I had foresight to buy lots of Milwaukee power tools back in the day and they refuse to die out.
> 
> *I wanna see pictures of MTW and Hackworks running around the jobs with a corded cordless drill attachment on their drills while the batteries are recharging*......... that would make my day. :biggrin:


Don't say me, I would never buy that adapter crap. All you need is a second battery (or sometimes third in rare cases) to use while the first one is charging.


----------



## MTW

HackWork said:


> Don't say me, I would never buy that adapter crap. All you need is a second battery (or sometimes third in rare cases) to use while the first one is charging.


:sleep1:


----------



## KrayZVIII

MTW said:


> I know it doesn't exist, but should it? I'm talking about an adapter/power supply that you would plug into the battery terminals that has a 120 volt power cord, so you could use your tools in plug-in mode if you ever wanted to.
> 
> If Milwaukee came out with this, would you buy it?


This very idea has brought me here to this page. Who doesn't like more options? I'm mainly interested in having this option for the bigger tools such as the new Milwaukee Table saw.


----------



## zac

KrayZVIII said:


> This very idea has brought me here to this page. Who doesn't like more options? I'm mainly interested in having this option for the bigger tools such as the new Milwaukee Table saw.


Tablesaw!?
This forum is for electricians. 


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

KrayZVIII said:


> This very idea has brought me here to this page. Who doesn't like more options? I'm mainly interested in having this option for the bigger tools such as the new Milwaukee Table saw.


1) this site is for electricians only. You can use your tablesaw all you want but an electrician has no use for one, unless, of course, they wanted to _rip_ someone off... get it? Rip? [emoji1787][emoji1787]

2) just be a good contractor and buy a second table saw. One battery powered and 1 240 volt powered for the shop. Problem solved. No 240 in your shop? Better call an electrician [emoji48]


----------



## Glenturczyn1

MTW said:


> I know it doesn't exist, but should it? I'm talking about an adapter/power supply that you would plug into the battery terminals that has a 120 volt power cord, so you could use your tools in plug-in mode if you ever wanted to.
> 
> If Milwaukee came out with this, would you buy it?


I would buy a couple of them !


----------

